# This Wed. night. 10-01-14 is going to be fun



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Ken and Jen are bringing the Grill.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

"End of the Summer Blow Out" 

With some "special out of town guests" (TV crew from New York City)

Bring something for the grill, come early!!!

PS: 7 Sacks from the hotel staff as well!!!


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

We will be there ready to grill. 


I should be fishing instead of reading tapatalk.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Oyster Bubba Fella also


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome news! My little sister staying with us who doesn't fly home till tomorrow, AND, my mom and dad who moved here to a house on our street a couple weeks ago, are all coming to free Wednesday night oysters on the beach at Gilligan's Tiki bar tonight with me! Hope to be able to introduce them to some of you unsavory individuals! 

And my daughter and new son-in-law, and my son and his girlfriend. Sweeeeeeeeet. Just wish my big sister was here too, and that Jackie could make it! 
Disclaimer: I'm not responsible for anything my mother says :0


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

damn yankees

j/k

hope y'all have fun


----------

